# Flash setup



## slackercruster (May 3, 2012)

What sort of dual flash setup do you use? I used to have a ring flash in the 80's. Was looking to get back into flash macro and wondered what is available nowadays for dslr's.

Thanks


----------



## EDL (May 3, 2012)

I don't have one, but from what I am seeing on blogs and such for the folks I consider to have really, really good flash macro it seems the Canon MT24-EX is the thing to have...but it's $800.


----------



## adartsesirhc (May 3, 2012)

slackercruster said:


> What sort of dual flash setup do you use?


For what?  That's like asking what food I eat.  I use a different one every day.

As for ring flash, I don't know much about any competitors, but Paul Buff's ABR800 is only $400, for a 320 Ws light.


----------



## emoxley (May 3, 2012)

I got a cheap ring light from Amazon. Haven't used it much yet, but will be soon. It's not a flash though. The light stays on. Good for focusing in low light. Good with metering. Also good for some portraits.
It comes with six adapters, so it can be used with other lenses, and not just macro. It's really a nice light for only $30. This is it...........
http://www.amazon.com/NEEWER®-Light...2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1336077443&sr=1-2
Good luck with whatever you get.


----------



## orionmystery (May 3, 2012)

I dislike the ring flash as I find the light really flat, also can't stand the weird catch lights in certain subject, such as jumping spider's eyes.

I use MT-24EX and DIY concave diffusers: http://orionmystery.blogspot.com/2010/10/mt24ex-concave-diffuser-quick-update.html

But a single small flash will do just fine too, eg. the 270EX : 270EX for Macro - improved version. | Up Close with Nature

Good luck.


----------



## groan (May 3, 2012)

Great collection of DIY setups!
I use a similar one to the single speedlight with a softbox on it. Works well with the built-in wireless trigger.
Similar to this one but not wired.


----------



## orionmystery (May 4, 2012)

groan said:


> Great collection of DIY setups!
> I use a similar one to the single speedlight with a softbox on it. Works well with the built-in wireless trigger.
> Similar to this one but not wired.



Okay too if you don't mind the weight. Plus adjusting the ballhead for different light angle is quite a pain. why don't you put it belly up so you can adjust light angle by just tilting the heads. Like this.


----------



## Buckster (May 5, 2012)

I use this DIY solution:






More details about it here: Buck's Macro Flash Bracket


----------



## cgipson1 (May 5, 2012)

Here are a couple of the setups I use....

Lastolite 8x8 on Kirk Macro bracket (SchwettyLens took this one at our local butterfly pavillion, lol!) 


gorillapod and pocket wizards with Westcott Micro Apollo


Nikon R1C1 with DIY diffuser


----------



## Imageon (May 23, 2012)

Quick Question:
I have been shooting macro with my flashes set to manual as I had heard that the pre-flash scared the insects and caused them to flinch out of focus when it fired. Yet most of these rigs seem to be using auto flash. Does anyone have the problem of insects flinching out of focus when their pre-flash flash goes off? Or are you using manual?


----------



## Buckster (May 23, 2012)

Imageon said:


> Quick Question:
> I have been shooting macro with my flashes set to manual as I had heard that the pre-flash scared the insects and caused them to flinch out of focus when it fired. Yet most of these rigs seem to be using auto flash. Does anyone have the problem of insects flinching out of focus when their pre-flash flash goes off? Or are you using manual.
> MK


I consistently use ETTL with bugs, and haven't ever had the problem you describe.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 23, 2012)

Imageon said:


> Quick Question:
> I have been shooting macro with my flashes set to manual as I had heard that the pre-flash scared the insects and caused them to flinch out of focus when it fired. Yet most of these rigs seem to be using auto flash. Does anyone have the problem of insects flinching out of focus when their pre-flash flash goes off? Or are you using manual?



Sometimes manual... sometimes ETTL! Depends on the lighting and the subject.. I have never had a bug "flinch"!


----------



## 480sparky (May 23, 2012)




----------

